

Google vs Romney - mikeland86
https://www.google.com/search?q=completely+wrong&hl=en&safe=off&authuser=0&site=imghp&prmd=imvnsu&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=Grx1UNaxGqPOiwLMi4CoDw&ved=0CAoQ_AUoAQ&biw=1366&bih=679#q=completely+wrong&hl=en&safe=off&sa=X&authuser=0&site=imghp&tbm=isch&prmd=imvnsu&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.r_qf.&fp=1&bpcl=35243188&biw=1920&bih=1112

======
hrescak
Hilarious! I wonder if this is an organized effort or just sheer coincidence

~~~
esrauch
Almost certainly a Google Bomb.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_bomb>

